
The FCC just killed net neutrality - m1
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/14/16776154/fcc-net-neutrality-vote-results-rules-repealed
======
casualtech
They killed internet ecosystem.

------
PhrosTT
Please push Congress to use the Congressional Review Act (CRA) to stop the FCC
order.

Do whatever you can.

